# [risolto] errore grub dopo aggiornamento kernel

## luna80

 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

questa mattina ho aggiornato il kernel alla 2.6.12-r4, faccio il reboot e tutto ciò che vedo a schermo è

```

GRUB
```

e poi basta!! non succede più niente, nessun'altra scritta.

ho una scheda grafica nvidia e uso il framebuffer; ho visto che nel nuovo kernel c'è un opzione apposta "nvidia framebuffer". ora mi domando se il mio problema è dovuto appunto al framebuffer oppure se c'è stato altro che è andato storto.

stamattina non ho più avuto tempo di cercare di capire, ora volevo iniziare a sapere se qualcuno ha già avuto lo stesso problema (sono al lavoro e non posso fare più niente  :Sad:  ).

qualche help? grazie mille

----------

## Kernel78

L'unica cosa che ti saprei dire è che in giro avevo trovato una lista degli errori di grub (tra cui mi pare proprio ci fosse anche il tuo). Prova a guardare sul sito gentoo, sul wiki in inglese e su quello italiano.

Mi spiace non saperti indirizzare meglio ma non mi ricordo bene dove l'avevo trovato.

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che ti saprei dire è che in giro avevo trovato una lista degli errori di grub (tra cui mi pare proprio ci fosse anche il tuo). Prova a guardare sul sito gentoo, sul wiki in inglese e su quello italiano.
> 
> Mi spiace non saperti indirizzare meglio ma non mi ricordo bene dove l'avevo trovato.

 

ho già trovato qualcosa di simile, ma non mi sembrava fosse la soluzione al mio problema dato che prima dell'aggiornamento del kernel tutto è sempre andato bene e non ho modificato niente nel grub.conf.

(il mio messaggio -cioè la scritta "GRUB"- pare sia un problema di come è dato il path a bzImage, anche se non so se sia propio quello perchè la descrizione del problema l'ho trovata per "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB ..." mentre da me si ferma ad una)

grazie cmq!

----------

## emix

Ho aggiornato al tuo stesso kernel, ma qui nessun problema. Non credo sia un problema dovuto al kernel o a qualche sua impostazione, perché a quel punto il kernel non dovrebbe neanche essere in esecuzione. Piuttosto potresti avere sbagliato qualcosa nella procedura di compilazione (che so, la copia dell'immagine in /boot) o qualcosa del genere.

Spero che tu abbia tenuto la vecchia versione del kernel  :Rolling Eyes:  eventualmente metti un livecd e prova a sistemare le cose.

----------

## luna80

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato al tuo stesso kernel, ma qui nessun problema. Non credo sia un problema dovuto al kernel o a qualche sua impostazione, perché a quel punto il kernel non dovrebbe neanche essere in esecuzione. Piuttosto potresti avere sbagliato qualcosa nella procedura di compilazione (che so, la copia dell'immagine in /boot) o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> Spero che tu abbia tenuto la vecchia versione del kernel  eventualmente metti un livecd e prova a sistemare le cose.

 

ho una copia del kernel vecchio, con il livecd ho già provato a ricaricare quello vecchio ma il problema rimane.

----------

## Kernel78

Domande aggiuntive (scusa ma 4 ore di sonno sono troppo poche per me).

1)avevi impostato grub per poter avviare ANCHE il nuovo kernel o SOLO il nuovo kernel ?

2)hai compilato a manina o hai usato genkernel ?

3)usi initrd o no ?

4)il nuovo kernel l'hai ricompilato basandoti sul .config del vecchio o hai riconfigurato ex-novo ?

----------

## emix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ho una copia del kernel vecchio, con il livecd ho già provato a ricaricare quello vecchio ma il problema rimane.

 

Questo è proprio strano... ma si blocca dopo aver selezionato il kernel dal menu, oppure non ti compare neanche il menu di selezione?

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Domande aggiuntive (scusa ma 4 ore di sonno sono troppo poche per me).
> 
> 1)avevi impostato grub per poter avviare ANCHE il nuovo kernel o SOLO il nuovo kernel ?
> 
> 2)hai compilato a manina o hai usato genkernel ?
> ...

 

1) SOLO il nuovo kernel

2) manina

3) si

4) sul vecchio .config (make oldconfig)

grazie

----------

## luna80

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   ho una copia del kernel vecchio, con il livecd ho già provato a ricaricare quello vecchio ma il problema rimane. 
> 
> Questo è proprio strano... ma si blocca dopo aver selezionato il kernel dal menu, oppure non ti compare neanche il menu di selezione?

 

si blocca prima!  :Sad: 

schermata nera con la scritta "GRUB", nessun menu di selezione

----------

## emix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> si blocca prima! 
> 
> schermata nera con la scritta "GRUB", nessun menu di selezione

 

Prova a reinstallarlo nel MBR.

----------

## Kernel78

Guardando i ChangeLog ho notato che gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 è stato rilasciato in data 05/07/2005 mentre grub-0.96-r2 in data 01/07/2005.

Non è che hai aggiornato anche questo e inavvertitamente hai pasticciato con etc-update o con la configurazione di grub ?[/quote]

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Guardando i ChangeLog ho notato che gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 è stato rilasciato in data 05/07/2005 mentre grub-0.96-r2 in data 01/07/2005.
> 
> Non è che hai aggiornato anche questo e inavvertitamente hai pasticciato con etc-update o con la configurazione di grub ?

 [/quote]

ora non ricordo esattamente se settimana scorsa ho aggiornato grub, in ogni caso se l'ho fatto, tutto è andato bene perchè poi ho continuato ad usarlo senza problemi.

il kernel l'ho aggiornato stamattina (perchè il mio vecchio kernel- 2.6.11-r11 è stato tolto dal portage).

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   si blocca prima! 
> 
> schermata nera con la scritta "GRUB", nessun menu di selezione 
> 
> Prova a reinstallarlo nel MBR.

 

Concordo con emix, sembrerebbe che il problema sia grub e non il kernel, suggerirei di rifare il setup....

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *emix wrote:*    *luna80 wrote:*   si blocca prima! 
> 
> schermata nera con la scritta "GRUB", nessun menu di selezione 
> 
> Prova a reinstallarlo nel MBR. 
> ...

 

ok, appena posso provo. (e non vedo l'ora: non sopporto l'idea che la MIA GENTOO sia in crash!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  )

intanto grazie.

----------

## luna80

grazie mille ragazzi....avevate ragione: ho rifatto il setup di grub ed è partito, anche se mi ha perso lo splash, ma questo è il minore dei mali!!

grazie a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

dopo il panico generale ora però comincia a peasrmi la domanda:

ma cosa sarà successo per far si che succedesse questo?

ieri non ho fatto niente di particolare, ho semplicemente SOLTANTO emerso il nuovo kernel, l'ho configurato, compilato, copiato e rebootato.

qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## Kernel78

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> dopo il panico generale ora però comincia a peasrmi la domanda:
> 
> ma cosa sarà successo per far si che succedesse questo?
> 
> ieri non ho fatto niente di particolare, ho semplicemente SOLTANTO emerso il nuovo kernel, l'ho configurato, compilato, copiato e rebootato.
> ...

 

Sarò ripetitivo ma non è che hai aggiornato anche grub ? Prova a lanciare 

```
genlop -e grub
```

 così vedi quando l'hai aggiornato e se la data coincide con l'aggiornamento del kernel (o magari hai aggiornato grub qualche gg prima ma non hai riavviato fino all'aggiornamento del kernel) probabilmente potresti aver fatto confusione con la configurazione di grub.

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarò ripetitivo ma non è che hai aggiornato anche grub ? Prova a lanciare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se ho aggiornato grub (non mi ricordo) l'ho fatto settimana scorsa e da quel giorno avrò spento e riavviato almeno 5 volte.

ieri l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di aggiornare il kernel. solo ed unicamente quello: per questo non capisco!

----------

## Kernel78

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> se ho aggiornato grub (non mi ricordo) l'ho fatto settimana scorsa e da quel giorno avrò spento e riavviato almeno 5 volte.
> 
> ieri l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di aggiornare il kernel. solo ed unicamente quello: per questo non capisco!

 

Cerco di farti domande non perchè non ti creda ma per capire meglio cosa potrebbe essere successo (o mi apri una sessione ssh, ma penso sia meglio se continuo a fare domande  :Wink:  ).

Ogni quanto fai un 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 te lo chiedo visto che tu hai aggiornato il kernel il giorno 14 mentre era già disponibile dal giorno 5. A meno che tu non abbia fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento nei 3 gg prima del rilascio del kernel avevi ancora la versione vecchia di grub. È per questo motivo che ti "assilo"  :Wink: 

Se non hai genlop prova a guardare nel file emerge.log, almeno mi puoi dire con sicurezza :"ho aggiornato grub il giorno X" e io la pianto di rompere le scatole con la mia teoria e ne cerco una migliore  :Very Happy: 

Scusa se sono testardo ma quando dici *Quote:*   

> se ho aggiornato grub (non mi ricordo) l'ho fatto settimana scorsa

 mi pare di capire che tu non sia sicura di aver aggiornato grub precedentemente (e da qui la mia domanda sulla frequenza degli update).

Spero di non spazientirti troppo con le mie teorie bislacche  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero di non spazientirti troppo con le mie teorie bislacche 

 

assolutamente no!!! ci mancherebbe, mi stai dando una mano!  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge -uDa world
```

lo faccio circa due volte a settimana, l'ultima volta l'ho fatto settimana scorsa ma non mi ricordo esattamente quanto e purtroppo al momento non ricordo neppure se ho aggiornato grub (ma è molto possibile). sono al lavoro ora e non posso controllare.

il problema delle date è che io prima di ieri avevo il kernel 2.6.11-r11 (con mascherati i successivi perchè non lo aggiorno appena ne esce uno nuovo ma soltanto ogni tanto), siccome me lo hanno tolto dal portage ho voluto aggiornare e dunque ho smascherato i nuovi kernel per emergere la 2.6.12-r4.

capisci cosa ho fatto? non so se mi sono spiegata bene  :Confused:  ...non è il mio forte credo.

controllerò l'ultima data di aggiornamento di grub e ti faccio sapere.

grazie mille per la disponibilità ad aiutarmi a capire! ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> il problema delle date è che io prima di ieri avevo il kernel 2.6.11-r11 (con mascherati i successivi perchè non lo aggiorno appena ne esce uno nuovo ma soltanto ogni tanto), siccome me lo hanno tolto dal portage ho voluto aggiornare e dunque ho smascherato i nuovi kernel per emergere la 2.6.12-r4.
> 
> capisci cosa ho fatto? non so se mi sono spiegata bene  ...non è il mio forte credo.
> 
> controllerò l'ultima data di aggiornamento di grub e ti faccio sapere.

 

Si, ti sei spiegata bene (o almeno, io sono convinto di aver capito  :Laughing:  ).

Appena puoi controllare la data di aggiornamento di grub potremmo fare nuove e più interessanti teorie, visto che sembra porprio che il tuo fosse un problema di grub e non di kernel.

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarò ripetitivo ma non è che hai aggiornato anche grub ? Prova a lanciare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

allora, ricapitalando:

```
#genlop -e grub

Sat Jan 15 22:09:25 2005 >>> sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1

Sun Apr 24 12:43:58 2005 >>> sys-boot/grub-0.96-r1

Mon Jul  4 06:44:13 2005 >>> sys-boot/grub-0.96-r2

```

quindi è confermato che il 4 luglio ho installato l'ultima versione di grub.

ho usato il pc per 10 giorni normalmente, senza problemi e grosso modo lo avrò acceso e spento come minimo 10 volte (una volta al giorno).

il 14 ho installato il nuovo kernel (2.6.12-r4), riavvio e panico generale con grub.

tanto per dare maggiori info,quel che ho fatto per l'installazione del kernel (come sempre, mai avuto problemi):

```

#emerge gentoo-sources

#cd /usr/src

#cp linux/.config linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4/

#rn linux

#ln -sf linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 linux

#cd linux

#make old_config

.... (risposto alle varie domande)

#make && make modules_install

#mount /boot

#cp /boot/.config /boot/.config_old

#cp /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage_old

#cp .config /boot/.config

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage

```

che sarà mai successo?  :Shocked: 

ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## luna80

@Kernel78: hai visto che ho aggiornato il 3d? scusa se te lo chiedo ma ho pensato che non lo hai visto dato che hai scritto altri messaggi ma qui non hai più detto niente...magari è solo perchè non hai idea, ma volevo avere la conferma. grazie e scusa ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> @Kernel78: hai visto che ho aggiornato il 3d? scusa se te lo chiedo ma ho pensato che non lo hai visto dato che hai scritto altri messaggi ma qui non hai più detto niente...magari è solo perchè non hai idea, ma volevo avere la conferma. grazie e scusa ancora 

 

LOL, potevi mandarmi un mp  :Laughing: 

Cmq avevo visto che avevi aggiornato ma non ho più molte idee (o meglio quelle che ho sono assurde).

Sono curioso come un gatto quindi sto cercando di documentarmi su grub visto che ritengo che il problema sia li (non è che posteresti il file grub.conf ?) e sto cercando di ipotizzare come sia possibile che un nuovo kernel causi un errore di grub prima ancora di venir caricato  :Shocked: 

Soprattutto tenendo conto che reinstallando grub (senza modificare il kernel) ha ripreso a funzionare ...

----------

## Kernel78

Rileggendo i tuoi messaggi mi ha incuriosito il fatto che tu abbia perso la splash e cercando ho trovato questo bug.

Oltre al grub.conf potresti controllare che, se usavi la splash di default avesse questo md5 ?

```
cdd6c89d48982ecd544c0b4774755afd  splash.xpm.gz
```

Anche se non capisco come possa il cambio di un kernel causare questo comportamento.

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Rileggendo i tuoi messaggi mi ha incuriosito il fatto che tu abbia perso la splash e cercando ho trovato questo bug.
> 
> Oltre al grub.conf potresti controllare che, se usavi la splash di default avesse questo md5 ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

forse mi sono spiegata male io,...anzi senza il forse... :Embarassed: 

non avevo perso lo splash di grub, ma l'altro, il bootsplash o gensplash o come si chiama poi.

per farlo andare di nuovo ho dovuto ricompilare le splashutilils e modificare dei parametri di grub.

in ogni caso ho seri dubbi anche sul fatto che sia lo spash ad avere incasinato tutto, perchè appunto una volta rifatto il setup di grub gentoo si avviava lo stesso anche senza splash.

questo è il mio grub.conf

```
timeout 3

default 2

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# for booting GNU/Linux

title  GENTOO Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7

title GENTOO Linux +fb +splash

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@

60 splash=verbose,theme:gechi

initrd /boot/fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024

title GENTOO Linux +fb +splash (2.6.12-r4)

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@

60 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:gechi quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024

title GENTOO Linux +fb +splash (old image)

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage_old root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024

-32@60 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:gechi quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024

```

ciao

p.s.: non ti ho mandato un pm perchè mi sembrava di "stressare" troppo

----------

## luna80

ma non c'è nessuno che ha avuto il mio stesso problema?

stamattina ho aggiornato il portatile e .....stesso problema!!

boh  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   io non ci capisco più niente!

(risolto allo stesso modo,...rifatto setup di grub)

----------

## dorian-gray84

Anche a me è successa una cosa molto simile.

Grub mi si blocca ancora prima di caricare il menu di selezione restituendo "error 15".

Solo che a me è successo dopo aver configurato il mio computer per fargli supportare l'hibernate.

Adesso provo a re-installare grub

----------

## luna80

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Anche a me è successa una cosa molto simile.
> 
> Grub mi si blocca ancora prima di caricare il menu di selezione restituendo "error 15".
> 
> Solo che a me è successo dopo aver configurato il mio computer per fargli supportare l'hibernate.
> ...

 

fermati...se non mi sbaglio "error 15" significa che non trova il file del kernel o cmq qualche file, non è che non è più installato grub.

guarda qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122656-highlight-grub+error.html

----------

